
Everything You Wanted to Know About The Microsoft Surface Tablet - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2012/10/17/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-the-microsoft-surface-tablet/
======
mikecane
It should be called Everything You Can't Read About the Surface because of
that stupid floating bar at the left that blocks the text. #FAIL

